# Getting a PS3 Controller to Work on a PC



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm trying to get my PS3 controller to work with my PC and I found a diver that lets me do it, but I can't install the driver becasue the system says that an old one is already installed. Problem is, I have no idea how to uninstall LubUSB drivers or where to even find them.

The whole process for getting this to work on XP is here.

By the way I'm doing this on Vista 32bit (and another system that uses XP). Found a guide especially for that.

VISTA USERS:
64 bit is not supported, you have to hope that both libusb and the sixaxis loaded get updated (which isn’t looking likely)
32 bit there is a workaround, here’s how to do it:
1- download the package (http://dl.qj.net/SIXAXIS-driver-for-PC-PlayStation-3/pg/12/fid/11679/catid/518)
2- unpackage the files to somewhere you will keep them.
3- if you have previously installed it, make sure you delete the files C:\Windows\System32\libusb0.dll and C:\Windows\System32\drivers\libusb0.sys. This applies even if you uninstalled it already.
4- right click the installer (libusb-win32-filter-bin-0.1.10.1.exe), go to the compatibility tab, and choose XP SP2 compatibility.
5- right click the installer and run it as administrator.
I got about this far and got a message saying "An old version of LibUSB-Win32 is already installed"
6- when the installer is done you can plug your controller in
7- run ps2sixaxis_en.exe
8- press the PS button a few times, and it should now work.

General tips:
* You have to run ps2sixaxis_en.exe every time windows starts (I just put a shortcut to it in my start menu -> startup)
* Remember that if your PS3 is nearby you have to turn it off at the switch or wall
* I read that some games will recognise the left stick as a joystick, although I haven’t tried it out yet
* Don’t use the latest libusb, it doesn’t work with ps2sixaxis_en.exe and it gives you a BSOD every time you shutdown.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Installed the driver on the XP system and then ran the executable (that comes in the link) and it sayd "found 4 busses." My computer sees the controller when I go into the control panel, but the buttons still don't work.

Still trying to get the driver installed on the Vista system.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Has anybody else ever tried this?


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Im using XP Po with SP3 & have tried various drivers for PS3 Sixaxis I had WidDS3 but could not work out how to configure game profiles + there is no forums or help for this.

Im using Motioninjoy which is still under development & you have to have internet connection for it to work (Pity there isnt a way round this) but for me right now this is a better than nothing solution http://www.motioninjoy.com/ I use it with Project 64 & Pinnacle Game Profiler.

If anyone knows of a Better solution or a driver that will allow BlueTooth PS3 DualShock3 where you can have movement motion I would appreciate it

Thanks
Smokes


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

RedSwirl

I had the same problem with (libusb-win32-filter-bin-0.1.10.1.exe) I downloaded a newer version which installed ok, but I did not like it too many BSOD

Hope it works better for you
Smokes


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

My other problem is that whenever I unplug the controller, it automatically turns on my PS3, even though it's two floors below my computer.


----------



## porkkrop (Jan 29, 2010)

How are you playing with the ps3 controller, is it wirelessly or with the usb charger cable?


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

porkkrop said:


> How are you playing with the ps3 controller, is it wirelessly or with the usb charger cable?


Both ways


----------



## porkkrop (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you need to use it wirelessly. Is it some kind of bluetooth adapter?


----------



## smokes205 (Nov 17, 2009)

A Bluetooth Dongle V2 

WinDS3 or Motioninjoy (for BT Drivers)

Any Probs mail me & I will try to help :grin:

Regards
Smokes


----------

